# Hittmans Custom Track



## Rcgirl1026 (Oct 22, 2009)




----------



## Rcgirl1026 (Oct 22, 2009)




----------



## copperhead71 (Aug 2, 2007)

Great track all around and pics!!!


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Shaping up nice guys!!! Nice choice on the houses, RC!! Have fun running it!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Landscaped tracks are a blast to run! Digging all the fun pics you posted up....fun, fun, fun. :thumbsup:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

I like them long pond straights Htman!!! That tunnel turn may bite ya in a race (put me on, put me on, where's the car???, put me on!!!)  My wife would like that strip mall too...Lookig good Htman!!! I agree Bob... I'm building a Vegas strip...zilla, landscaped tracks are just more fun!!! RM


----------



## Hittman101 (Oct 21, 2009)

The tunnel comes off when we want to race.. My friend and I ran on it for close to 5 hrs today and it was a blast!!


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*For some Reason Taco Bell is always my choice of food for fun racing times...*



Hittman101 said:


> The tunnel comes off when we want to race.. My friend and I ran on it for close to 5 hrs today and it was a blast!!


Keep that friend...Lucky!

Bob...5 hrs and a Taco Bell break...zilla

P.S. Hters for dinner afterwards!!


----------

